# swordtail pregnant or not need help!!



## biologykid101 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi im new to this forum thing. i was just wonderin i bought a female swordtail and a male swordtail one week ago exactly. the male died two days after we got them. so we got another male. the male does not want to leave the female alone he is constantly trying to mate with her, but she is not interested. Her stomach is a little bit bulgier than the time i got her. she does not have a gravid spot. I was wondering would a male try to mate with a female even though she is pregnant? If she is pregnant, when will she get her gravid spot? plezzz answer these questions im only 15 so i dont know much about this. thank you =)


----------



## jchutch (Sep 8, 2009)

The ratio of males to females is 2 to 3 females to every one male. That is the rule of thumb for livebearers.

Yes he is chasing her to mate with her. Its normal and even if she is pregnant he will continue to bother her. You need another female or 2 before she gets to exhausted and then will be prone to disease. 

Hope this helps.
John


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

waht color sword tail is it? if you really want the male to stop bothering the female, get another pair. the males will establish a pecking order and the dominant male will have 2 female to wile away his time.


----------



## biologykid101 (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks for the comments i asked my parents to get another swordtail. my male swordtail is a tuxedo red velvet swordtail and the female is just orange.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2009)

if its the same orange as i think it is it will have a gravid spot. if your fish looks boxish when looking at it from top, she is ready to pop. all the best.


----------

